# How to use a USB Flash drive and Hakchi for added storage with the SNES Classic



## PPlays (Nov 27, 2017)

Hope this is helpful! Remember to check the description for some other things I don't touch on in the video.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice, not gonna watch the entire video because I dont really need expanded storage. I dont use many games on my system.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On second thought, keyboard and mouse for dosbox/commodore? Im in!


----------



## PPlays (Nov 27, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Nice, not gonna watch the entire video because I dont really need expanded storage. I dont use many games on my system.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> On second thought, keyboard and mouse for dosbox/commodore? Im in!


Lol I don't go over the keyboard and mouse combo just yet only because I have no idea how those games work in general, much less on the SNES Classic. Same with DOS games. BUT it is confirmed that the keyboard and mouse are recognized


----------



## Magnus Hydra (Dec 10, 2017)

what type us usbs work? I bought one of these and ether it don't work or 4 of the usbs I've tried don't work. I 64gb mico sd card in a usb read, 2 gb, 4 gb and an 8gb usb stick. Everyone of them formated to fat32 32kb cluster. any ideas on what i can try?


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Dec 13, 2017)

Would a micro USB stick work? Like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A...+USB+stick&dpPl=1&dpID=41y2EGQCX0L&ref=plSrch


----------

